# Trying to raise junior archery age in New York shoot it down!!!



## matt068 (Oct 1, 2008)

Dem. Liz Krueger of New York City has proposed legislation 3598 to raise hunting age in New York. Bill wants to bump age from 16 to 18 requiring anyone under 20 be accompanied by parent or guardian. Junior hunting age increase from 14-16yrs up from 12 to 14yrs also increasing age of mentor from 21 to 23 yrs. This bill also calls for increase in junior archery from 14 to 16yrs to 16 to 18 yrs bill was referred to Antoine Thompson D-Niagara Falls. Please let him know this is unacceptable at e-mail [email protected] or call 716-284-5789 or fax 716-284-3051 please take a minute to let him know this sucks and is unacceptable a sportsman w/ children in Ny will Thank You Thanks Matt Niezgoda


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

matt068 said:


> Dem. Liz Krueger of New York City has proposed legislation 3598 to raise hunting age in New York. Bill wants to bump age from 16 to 18 requiring anyone under 20 be accompanied by parent or guardian. Junior hunting age increase from 14-16yrs up from 12 to 14yrs also increasing age of mentor from 21 to 23 yrs. This bill also calls for increase in junior archery from 14 to 16yrs to 16 to 18 yrs bill was referred to Antoine Thompson D-Niagara Falls. Please let him know this is unacceptable at e-mail [email protected] or call 716-284-5789 or fax 716-284-3051 please take a minute to let him know this sucks and is unacceptable a sportsman w/ children in Ny will Thank You Thanks Matt Niezgoda


Wow, I'll be sure to send him an e-mail. As the VP of NYFAB, fighting for the rights of bowhunters in NYS is one of my top priorities. Thanks for relaying the information.


----------



## razors edge (Nov 19, 2002)

*youth age limits.*

E-mail sent.


----------

